# Where's the Ducklings???



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Been seeing a lot of goslings. Anyone seeing any ducklings? I am still seeing mallards and pintails hooking it up! Is this weather being a player or do you think they went more north to breed?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It should be anytime. A lot of the drakes will be going north soon for the summer molt.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have been seeing some little ducklings here by Aberdeen, but not very many yet. Its looking good since all the rain that we are getting. That will help out alot.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've seen a few ducklings and a lot paired up still. i have also been seeing a ton of groups of just drakes. they must be planning to move soon.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Whenever you see a hen mallard pairedup with drakes this late,she most likely had her nest raided.The drake mallards make there molt migration around july 4th most years.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

The molt migration? I don't mean to sound stupid, but i've never heard of that. I always wondered why a guy never saw many of them in the summer.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Okay, I think this is a record. There is hen with 14 fuzzballs swimming on Lake Mille Lacs. However, from what my hunting partner says, the local musky will pick off those little ducklings every so often. I wonder how many of those little guys will make it to flying stage.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe this happened to them all


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Man that sucks!!! :******: uke:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Don't worry, the local public works guys will be out there and scoop the little ones out of the sewer. Suzy will have them all back soon.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Question..... If a duck pair has there nest either raided or flooded out, do they give it a second shot for a new brood?

Thank you in advance for letting me know.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, they will give it a second shot.....sometimes a third and a fourth as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fishhook said:


> The molt migration? I don't mean to sound stupid, but i've never heard of that. I always wondered why a guy never saw many of them in the summer.


I read about this years ago in DU. Evidentally, a lot of our drakes head north to molt in the summer. I think pintails are notorious for this.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was out on the red in the boat last night and saw a woody hen with about 20 little ones. they sure were cute.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't panic guys, I was out walking yesterday and flushed a couple of hen mallards. Both were sitting on eggs. I think they are just a little bit late this year for some reason. The ducklings should be waddling soon. 

huntin1


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ryan,I have seen hen woodies with 15-20 fuzzballs myself.Wood ducks are notorious dumpnesters.By that I mean,a hen will lay eggs in other nests rather than incubating and raising the young.I have seen wood duck boxes full of eggs that never get incubated.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Fuzz balls. You gotta luv'em.


----------

